# FERRET People



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

okay i have the book ferrets for dummies i did ask for adivce on another fourm and not getting anywhere soo here i am again,
to people who have loads and breed and keep as pets what would u recormend? adult of baby and i want a very tame one or even work with the baby to tame one but i want a ferret that i can walk too i was looking into a male coz they much larger than the ladies but im not sure what i wanna do now coz i want one but i want company for the other and i wanted to keep inside coz my garden is big but a wired way lol and i wouldnt want to leave them out there.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> okay i have the book ferrets for dummies i did ask for adivce on another fourm and not getting anywhere soo here i am again,
> to people who have loads and breed and keep as pets what would u recormend? adult of baby and i want a very tame one or even work with the baby to tame one but i want a ferret that i can walk too i was looking into a male coz they much larger than the ladies but im not sure what i wanna do now coz i want one but i want company for the other and i wanted to keep inside coz my garden is big but a wired way lol and i wouldnt want to leave them out there.


Get a young one and handle it alot. Mine was tame but he still bit us when playing and as for walking be patient with them as he took hours to walk a few yards because he had to rub his scent on everything. Pick them up if a dog comes near because dogs are'nt used to seeing ferrets on leads  And as for being larger my male was small. They come in all different sizes depending on parentage....Hope this is helpfull.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

do u find they smell alot inside? i want a baby and i was going to get a male and get him done but i dont want to be nasty in getting one but if its okay and all my time goes into him would this be okay>


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Older ferrets are usually recommended for new owners as ferrets can be nippy, especially younger ones. An older ferret doesn't mean an OLD one, just one that has gotten out of baby habits and learned some manners.
Would certainly recommend seeking out a rescue and taking on a pair, as no matter how much you may think you are company for a ferret, nothing beats your own kind!
2 are also as easy to keep as one and do not need much more space for a pair either. 
They do sleep a fair bit, but play hard when they are up and about.
There are lots of rescues around and if you say roughly where you are maybe someone can point you towards one?

Ferrets are meat eaters, but a lot just get fed on ferret kibble (biscuits) or you can feed a combination. Some ferrets look at meat as if you are trying to poison them lol.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> do u find they smell alot inside? i want a baby and i was going to get a male and get him done but i dont want to be nasty in getting one but if its okay and all my time goes into him would this be okay>


I personally don't think they smell more than your average cat or dog so long as regular cleaning of bedding, litter trays etc is done.
Entire males smell the most, and neutering does stop the pong after a while.
Having them neutered young MAY be contributary to illness later on.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Please remember that ferrets for Dummies is an american book and some of the advice doesn't apply here. get your ferret neutered, leave it til 9mths to a year, do not feed your ferret raisins, grapes or any fruit/veg , they cannot digest these things and raisins etc are poisonous to them, 9 grapes will kill a ferret. They are social animals and 2 is no more difficult to care for than 1 plus it's more fun watching them interact with each other


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

not sure where you are based but there are some lovely ferrets for re homing here Little Valley Animal Shelter - Other animals to adopt they are lovely pets my dad had 2 some years a go very clever but sleepy too


----------

